# Shattering glass reveal



## gbdesign (Nov 21, 2011)

Just saw the shattered glass reveal of OCC chopper:


Beck's 75th Anniversary bikes - YouTube
Any ideas how they got the glass, I assume it's glass, to shatter on cue and so perfectly?


----------



## shiben (Nov 21, 2011)

gbdesign said:


> Just saw the shattered glass reveal of OCC chopper:
> Beck's 75th Anniversary bikes - YouTube
> Any ideas how they got the glass, I assume it's glass, to shatter on cue and so perfectly?


 
Probably some form of sugar glass?


----------



## Van (Nov 21, 2011)

There was another thread on here a while back , there were band members in glass boxes. One guy would walk around and 'hit ' the glass and it would shatter. Never figured it out exactly, but the way that shattered it didn't look exactly like glass. I could think of a couple dozen ways to pull it off, but I can't figure out the material.


----------



## jxgriffi (Nov 21, 2011)

There are devices used by pyro guys in the film industry that are about the diameter of a quarter and about 1 1/2" long. It attaches to a section of the glass (usually on the bottom in the right or left corner). It attaches to a power supply and, when voltage is applied, it "fires" a plunger with a sharpened tip into the glass to shatter it. They use them a lot on action movies to "shatter" the glass in sequence for fire-fights with guns.

Not sure what was used for OCC...but since it is a TV, it would make sense.


----------



## venuetech (Nov 21, 2011)

Florida Custom special effects - Pyrotechnics flames - Hollywood FX - Broadway SFX Special Effects - Motion Picture special effects -Illusionary props Florida Special Effects Companies - pyrotechnic fireworks displays - Atmosphere special effects - S


> Hollywood Glass Breaking - Glass Popping
> 
> Explosive charge that will pop and break a six foot square pane of tempted glass. The glass popper is an small Explosive device. Glass breakers are used to break tempered glass as a breakaway to reveal a person or object. They are squib operated and use a Hilti nail to pop the glass. The glass will fall down into grating and below stage.






http://www.thomasfx.com/MATT-SWEENEY-Glass-PopperBreaker-Small_p_5719.html


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 23, 2011)

venuetech said:


> Florida Custom special effects - Pyrotechnics flames - Hollywood FX - Broadway SFX Special Effects - Motion Picture special effects -Illusionary props Florida Special Effects Companies - pyrotechnic fireworks displays - Atmosphere special effects - S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This couldn't be real glass. The way it cracked was not the way tempered glass shatters. although sugar glass would be more closely mimic what it looked like here. Not to mention Discovery wouldn't use real glass that close to a cash cow like that. They may do a lot of stupid things but endangering their people in an easily avoidable situation is not there style.


----------



## Tex (Nov 26, 2011)

Van said:


> There was another thread on here a while back , there were band members in glass boxes.




This came to mind immediately...


----------

